# Breaking News:   Aliens smell like farts



## DannMcGrew (Nov 25, 2019)

It’s a question that almost never gets mentioned when discussing the possibility of extraterrestrials. There’s plenty of debate about what aliens might look like, whether they’re intelligent or have cool spaceships or are intent on destroying us. But nobody asks, what do aliens actually smell like?









						Aliens Smell Like Farts
					

A very important scientific investigation.




					tinyurl.com


----------



## Parson (Nov 28, 2019)

Decades ago I read a book which did talk about the aliens smelling. The line as I remember it was "The (fill in alien name I've forgotten) had a unique order. It was not exactly bad; any room full of sweaty humans smells worse. But I know if I ever smell it again, I'm going to shoot first and ask questions later."


----------



## Danny McG (Nov 28, 2019)

*Agent to the Stars* by *John Scalzi* has a similar theme, to humans they absolutely reek


----------



## Danny McG (Nov 28, 2019)

Parson said:


> any room full of sweaty humans smells worse


Much more so in UK pubs since the smoking ban!
I used to walk in and think "this place stinks of cigarettes" whereas nowadays it's "eeew, unwashed humanity!"


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 28, 2019)

If aliens smelled like strong toilet cleaner and stale beer, they could hide out in pubs and we'd never know.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 28, 2019)

Either I've got a severe dose of flatulence right now or I think maybe my parents lied to me about my origins


----------



## Elckerlyc (Nov 28, 2019)

An adopted alien!
You'd think you would have noticed that a bit sooner, if you stick out like, say, a giraffe.



.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 28, 2019)

Elckerlyc said:


> An adopted alien!
> You'd think you would have noticed that a bit sooner, if you stick out like, say, a giraffe.
> View attachment 58225.


Funny you should mention that. I recall once a work collegue had been out collecting samples and complained of being harrassed by something he called Giraffe Sheep. It took us a while to work out he meant Alpacas. It made us laugh but I think it's a pretty good description


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 28, 2019)

Foxbat said:


> I recall once a work collegue had been out collecting samples and complained of being harrassed by something he called Giraffe Sheep.


Is this the sort of behaviour that could cause a llama...?


(Asking for a friend who knows nothing about genetics... but has watched a lot of Star Trek....)


----------



## Just Tom (Oct 20, 2021)

DannMcGrew said:


> It’s a question that almost never gets mentioned when discussing the possibility of extraterrestrials. There’s plenty of debate about what aliens might look like, whether they’re intelligent or have cool spaceships or are intent on destroying us. But nobody asks, what do aliens actually smell like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they are human-sized mantids, they smell "green."


----------



## Parson (Oct 20, 2021)

@Just Tom applies the electrodes to a comatose thread and Yells "LIVE!"


----------



## Just Tom (Oct 23, 2021)

Parson said:


> @Just Tom applies the electrodes to a comatose thread and Yells "LIVE!"


Well, it IS a SF forum. Perhaps it will be just what some wayward chrononaut is looking for.


----------



## Parson (Oct 23, 2021)

Strange things happen around here all of the time.


----------



## alexvss (Oct 23, 2021)

Maybe it's because of all the cow farts we keep sending their way?


----------

